
Decentrailized Autonomous Organizations as the Killer App of the Blockchain - ryosua
http://www.ryanyosua.me/decentrailized-autonomous-organizations-as-the-killer-app-of-the-blockchain/
======
davidgerard
Does not address what happened in practice with The DAO: all promises of
immutability were broken as soon as the whales were in danger of losing money.

